

Ask HN: Which prog. language(Perl, PHP, Python, Ruby) should i learn? - mpg33

Wondering what each of these languages are used for and which one would be good to learn.  I know these 4 languages are similar in that they are general scripting languages but i want to know some more about what each language is specifically used for when developing.  Is it better to start with one vs. another?  Is one language easier to learn? I already know some java, sql...
======
ygd
In my opinion, Python is the best of those for.

Python is the most minimalist without being cluttered by unnecessary features
(Ruby) or too many functions in the default namespace (PHP). The syntax is
very elegant and easy to read (unlike Perl).

I recommend that you read Learn Python the Hard
Way(<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/index>).

------
akshayubhat
Depends on your background / intended purpose:

1\. if you are making web apps then Google App Engine / Python is a good
choice

2\. If you are developing Ipod/ipad/iphone touch apps then you should learn
obj C

3\. If you are more scientifically inclined and working in bio / Chem field
then again I would recommend python.

4\. If you are you young and have ample spare time at your hand then learn C.

5\. if you are just plain beginner with no clue then I would suggest Ptyhon
again.

------
MurkyPast
One of Python/Ruby. Just flip a coin and get started.

<http://diveintopython.org/toc/index.html> or <http://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/documentation/quickstart/>

"what each language is specifically used for when developing"

They're used for all kinds of things. Not worth worrying about IMO.

------
AnonPm42
You can build cool stuff in any language, so it depends what your goals are.
If you want to get a job as a web-developer, PHP is your best bet. If you want
to have fun coding, Ruby or or maybe Python is best. If you need to maintain
servers, Perl is the best to learn. Clojure is worth learning and a lot of
fun, but not yet as practical for getting jobs, if that's your goal

------
nolite
python is def more signal to noise

Python is structured, clean. Ruby is too freestyle for a beginner (imho), perl
is a shipwreck.. and PHP is too limited in scope

~~~
tjpick
good thing about PHP is it's easy to find web hosting for it.

------
mpg33
well i guess mainly to broaden my general programming skills...i feel the if i
can learn another language i will have a better grasp on
programming(particularly object-oriented)

~~~
spooneybarger
if you want to do OO, I would advise Ruby or Python from your current list. If
you really want to learn OO, I would recommend you learn some Smalltalk.

~~~
mpg33
cool, i am probably going to go through a python book, and i will also look at
smalltalk

------
mpg33
i am new to HN, but i see a lot of posts about Clojure...it seems like a
pretty popular up-and-coming language, no?

~~~
spooneybarger
it is gaining a lot of popularity right now compared to what it had before.

------
noodle
what are your goals in learning this language?

